
Robert Shiller on stock market bubble - jrs235
http://www.businessinsider.com/robert-shiller-stock-market-bubble-2015-5
======
jrs235
"But I'm not sure that the current situation is a classic bubble because I'm
not certain that most people have extravagant expectations."

So if there aren't extravagant expectations shouldn't/wouldn't the increase in
asset values be attributed to expansion of the money supply (Quantitative
Easing 1, 2, 3, ...) and inflation?

